# what is H1N1??



## alidsalbern (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Here i want to show u brief about H1N1, so keep it seriously don't worry about it,

Swine influenza (also called swine flu, hog flu, pig flu and sometimes, the swine) is an infection by any one of several types of swine influenza virus. Swine influenza virus (SIV) is any strain of the influenza family of viruses that is endemic in pigs. As of 2009, the known SIV strains include influenza C and the subtypes of influenza A known as H1N1, H1N2, H3N1, H3N2, and H2N3.

Swine influenza virus is common throughout pig populations worldwide. Transmission of the virus from pigs to humans is not common and does not always lead to human influenza, often resulting only in the production of antibodies in the blood. If transmission does cause human influenza, it is called zoonotic swine flu. People with regular exposure to pigs are at increased risk of swine flu infection. The meat of an infected animal poses no risk of infection when properly cooked.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2009)

they switched to H1N1 because people and countries stopped buying pork. I honestly think it is much to do about nothing, but that is just one man's opinon.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 28, 2009)

Well my friend works in a lab in SA where he's been working on swine flu cases....and he laughed at me when I freaked out about my friend having it....he said that its just the normal flu, just much more contagious. Its funny how no one, esp the media, never ever freaks about about how many people die from the normal flu virus per year, its pretty huge said my biological technology friend. Its pretty interesting to do the research, as the only people who have died from sine flu are ones who do not have access to flu medication and have very low immune systems. The people who contract it are quarantined due to how catchy it is, not because its like the black plague! If you know someone with swine flu, or you get diagnosed with it, nothing to stress about AT ALL, you just take normal flu meds. Media went ballistic on it!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 28, 2009)

What's the old adage? If it bleeds it leads, If the news came on and said H1N1 not to serious if you take reasonable precautions, then no one would watch. World Wide Pandemic super killer makes a better headline, sadly.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah you're right - sadly thats how it all works. Media are crazy, they're doing their jobs but how tough is it to get the real truths lol


----------



## chadk (Sep 29, 2009)

I think it is a 'stimulus package' for the pharmaceutical industry. Think about how many flu vaccines they can sell now... They want you to get not just one, but 2 now. And all the hype makes you think you'll die if you don't....


----------



## Stazz (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah also from that perspective too, haha, so crazy!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2009)

Avtually it is 2 for the swine/H1N1 but they also want you to get a third one for the regular flu, so for the young and ederly it is now 3 shots that they want you to have. And of course the conspiracy theorists and now claiming this is the opening the NWO is waiting for to make it mandatory to force everyone to get one and set up military checkpoints to make sure everyone has one or off to the FEMA death camps you go. If I have insulted anyone''s beliefs with my statement please accept my apoligies.


----------



## mikekarsey (Sep 30, 2009)

*What is swine influenza and influenza A (H1N1)?*

Swine influenza is a contagious respiratory disease that normally only affects pigs. It is commonly caused by H1N1 strains of swine influenza A virus. However, other strains, such as H1N2, H3N1 and H3N2 also circulate in pigs. While it is not usual for people to get swine flu, human infections do occasionally happen, mainly after close contact with infected pigs.
*How does swine flu spread amongst pigs?*
Pigs can get swine flu if they inhale respiratory droplets expelled by an infected pig. They can also get infected through direct or indirect contact with an infected pig.

*What symptoms do infected pigs show?
*
Signs of swine influenza in pigs can include dullness, fever, coughing and breathlessness. Some infected pigs (about 1 to 4 %) may die, but most pigs recover rapidly.

*Which countries have infected pigs?*

Swine influenza is present in all pig-producing countries around the world, including India. Outbreaks in pigs occur throughout the year. However, many countries routinely vaccinate pigs against swine influenza.

*Should I take any special precautions when handling pigs?*

Although there is no indication that the current human infections are linked to cases of swine influenza in pigs in India. Pig keepers should look out for unusual signs of respiratory disease in their pigs and contact their veterinary surgeon if they are concerned or require any advice on protecting their pigs from swine flu.

*Which countries have human cases of influenza A (H1N1)?*

During March/April 2009, Mexico reported an increase in the number of people with severe respiratory infections. Human infections with influenza A (H1N1) were then confirmed in Southern California and Texas. Since then, the World Health Organisation has confirmed human cases of influenza A (H1N1) in several countries around the world, including India.

Click here for the latest situation update from the World Health Organisation.

What are the symptoms of influenza A (H1N1) in humans?

When people are infected with swine flu viruses, their symptoms are usually similar to those of normal seasonal influenza. These include fever, tiredness, lack of appetite, coughing and a sore throat. Some people may also have vomiting and diarrhea. In Mexico, some people infected with influenza A (H1N1) have had severe illness and died. However, in almost all cases outside Mexico, including India, the symptoms of influenza A (H1N1) have been mild, and people have made a full recovery.

*How does influenza A (H1N1) spread between people?*

This new influenza virus is thought to spread in the same way as seasonal flu; in tiny droplets, expelled from the mouth and nose of an infected person when they talk, cough or sneeze. People may get infected if they breathe in these droplets or if they touch someone or something that is contaminated with the virus (e.g. a used tissue or door handle), and then touch their nose or eyes.
*
Is there a vaccine to protect people from influenza A (H1N1)?*

There is no vaccine available to protect people from the influenza A (H1N1) virus currently causing illness in humans, and we don't yet know if the normal seasonal flu vaccine can provide any protection. It could take four to six months to develop an effective vaccine.

*Is treatment available?*

Antiviral medicines, such as oseltamivir or zanamivir, are available from your GP. These may shorten the illness and reduce the risk of complications. These drugs may cause side-effects and are not suitable for everyone, so your GP will only prescribe them if the benefits outweigh the risks.

*What precautions can I take to help protect myself and my family?*

Good hygiene can help to reduce the spread of a wide range of viruses, including influenza viruses. Global Hygiene Council advises everyone to follow these precautions at all times:

* Frequently wash your hands with soap and water.
* When coughing or sneezing, cover your mouth and nose with a tissue if possible.
* Dispose of used tissues promptly and carefully. Put them in a bag and then bin them.
* Clean hard surfaces (e.g. door handles) frequently.
* Ensure children follow this advice.

If you intend to travel to an affected country, you should check the advice provided by the Foreign Office. If the disease begins to affect more people in India, more information will be made available through leaflets, websites and the media. This will tell you how you can help protect yourself and your family and what to do if you think you are infected.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm I'm going to India in December....best I get a travel mask ! But will be careful and conscious and wash hands FREQUENTLY!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 30, 2009)

It's not that bad  I lived  It was just like having a really bad cold that lasts for 2 weeks. I worked through the whole thing and never gave it to anybody. 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> It's not that bad  I lived  It was just like having a really bad cold that lasts for 2 weeks. I worked through the whole thing and never gave it to anybody.
> 
> Danny



Danny you got the H1N1? Glad to hear you are ok. We hear so many scary things on TV it is really nice to hear someone who got it and not traumatized . I am glad you are ok!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup  Got it at the expo in Florida, I was bunking with someone from Mexico City.  I never even had a fever, just lost my voice (never had that with a cold) and had all the cold symptoms (just worse).
Yup I'm fine now. 

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Oct 3, 2009)

Same here Danny - well we think we had it....the nurse sneakily told us that the Head Doctor wouldnt have wanted a big hype with the Dubai media. Our symptoms were extreme though....we had them all, and my fever, and Nick's rose to 39.9C degrees....I could not talk, move, eat, drink, nothing on Friday, but today I am A-OK.....we were put onto the Tamiflu medication which they treat swine flu with, so my guess is we had it, but were just told it was an extreme flu haha. SO all I really have left is the dregs of a TERRIBLE cough ! Lol. Back to work tomorrow as we can't infect anyone now, apparently!


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2009)

ohhh Stace I am so sorry that you and Nick got that . I am glad you feel better today .


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope I don't have it....but today I woke up really sick...temp...dizzy..weak....chills...my Dr. didn't get in the regular flu shots yet, so I didn't even get one. Yuk...I hate being sick.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2009)

Terry, I am sorry to hear you are sick 
Drink plenty of water, orange juice and rest a lot and if you still feel sick tomorrow maybe you should go to the doctor, just for a checkup?


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Isa.....hugs for Hermy too.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 3, 2009)

Regular flu shots won't really help you from catching swine flu. Its best to check your temperature, but that was really my last bad symptom. If you have any flu like symptoms, its best to go to the Doc Terry. Nick left it quite late, but I went the day after I had my first symptom and they could catch it fast with the antibiotics called Tamiflu which they're treating early swine flu cases with. Anything from cough, sore throat, sore ears, stuffy nose, sore achy body (mine was extreme pain, terrible), all the normal flu things, plus a very high temperature and vomiting/diarrhea are the symptoms I had. Sending you many healing hugs !


----------

